# Show only raw files?



## joemontana57 (Jul 21, 2016)

I have pictures of a dog agility event, I shot raw+jpeg.

EDIT: I did not shoot raw+jpeg, I had converted the raw photos to a jpg folder within the raw folder, so 2 of each were imported into lightoom. .crwxx.raw and crwxx.jpg

The question below is still what I want to do, only show the raw files in LR

Is there a way to only show the raw photos in LR? Right now, when I export to jpeg, there there 2 of every picture.

Joe


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 21, 2016)

You could do several things-
1. Toggle off the option to show photos in sub-folders, under the Library menu-
2. Apply a metadata filter and select to show only the chosen File-type photos.
3. Move the raw images also into a sub-folder at the same level as the jpg folder, and select the raw photos in that folder. (Must move in the Lightroom folder panel!)


----------



## Gnits (Jul 21, 2016)

I agree with I-See_Light, on points 1 & 2 and 3 as an option.

I would keep my raw files at the top level folder and all derivatives as sub folders (making sure the option to show photos in sub folders is turned off).   I shoot raw plus jpg, but do not copy or import the jpgs.

Finally, it is useful to set your Export presets to specifically export to subfolders (I have presets for web(ie small jpg), full jpg, psd, etc.).  In that way, Lr is helping me to stay organised.


----------



## joemontana57 (Jul 22, 2016)

I-See-Light said:


> You could do several things-
> 1. Toggle off the option to show photos in sub-folders, under the Library menu-
> ]


Thank you very much. Of your 3 options, this was the quickest and simplest
Joe


----------



## kathie_1 (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm following this too - as I'm having a similar issue. Showing photos in subfolders is switched off but I'm still seeing the images from the subfolders. And I can't see where to select File Type - can't see a File type option at all in my Metadata section.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Oct 9, 2020)

What isn’t obvious about the Metadata columns is that there are two menus at the top corners. Click the menu on the left to pick which metadata to filter on in that column, and click the menu on the right to add or remove columns of other metadata to filter on.


----------



## kathie_1 (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh wow! No, I had no idea. Thank you so much.


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 9, 2020)

Gnits said:


> ... I shoot raw plus jpg, but do not copy or import the jpgs.
> .....


I may be missing something when I do things. I have shot raw + jpeg only when I need to quickly use the jpegs to show a slide show at an event.
But I normally only shoot raw.
Why do you shoot jpegs, but you don't import them?


----------

